# new 302



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this little beauty today..$25 bucks plus shipping.. The ad said it didn't run, Yay!! At first glance and feel, the armature will only turn about a quarter turn in either direction and then freezes up. The linkage is still loose so I'm suspecting a frozen smoke gear, etc. All white insulators are very loose, and it has a bent handrail..It still has the original coupler, brass tender wheels, and a nice original wiring harness. A little rust here and there but actually a great little loco. If everyone can stand another dis-assembly and rebuild, with pictures, I just might do it,lol...I know all the good folks here can do the same thing, and probably better, but it gives me something to do until it warms up.. Stay tuned...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We await the rebuild. Interesting how both trucks have the slot above the springs but the front truck seems to have very distinct springs while the rear truck has less well formed springs from a worn die. The trucks must have been taken from two different production runs in the factory the day this engine was made.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice find. I have it's twin. If memory serves, the diecast, articulated linkage, wire handrail 302 was only made in 1948 for sets 4801A (freight) and 4803A (passenger). I think?


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing your progress,and hopefully pick up a few useful tips along the way!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hay Flyernut: A little humor this Sunday AM. Tell me the truth now; would you not like working on this 302 instead?? Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Hay Flyernut: A little humor this Sunday AM. Tell me the truth now; would you not like working on this 302 instead?? Larry
> 
> View attachment 160002


And that's not even funny,lol...I'll tell you what, I'll swap my .060 over 350 for that 302, even Steven....We had a 302 in one of our stock cars.. We made it ourselves... 327 block with a 283 crank... rev monster!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

